# BillyLand



## madmarchie (Jul 5, 2004)

Hey Y'all,

Check out this specific link www.billyland.com/auction/mo03b.htm.

I put a down payment on this land today. I feel I might have done something stupid though. Do you guys think it might be a scam? Maybe the photos are not of the property I think I'm buying. Maybe I'll find out I'm buying this property falsely in some way and after I put out x amout of money I finally realize I'm not going to get the deed. The "agreement" is to be here via FedEx by Fri. I don't know a damn thing about buying land I just know I want it, I need it, I have to have it NOW! NOW! NOW!

I REALLY want some input from you guys on how to proceed with this situation I've got myself into. I'd love to own about 9 acres in the Ozarks and this property is near the home town of Laura Ingles Wilder (quaint huh?). I figured I could pasture a couple cows and horses on the adjacent properties until they were sold to someone else or I bought them. I don't think there would be any or many zoning restrictions. An aerial photo of the town looks pretty rural. I should probably check to see where the nearest military base is and if there are an plans to build a chemical factory and/or dump down the street. It's in a "development" but I thought I could like take over the property owner's assoc and hand out packets about enviromentally friendly building to people looking at the properties around me. Maybe I'd scare them off or maybe I'd convince them to contribute to a healthy neighborhood.  

What to do, what to do? Input from someone older and wiser than my 22 yrs?

- Ginger


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

I haven't looked at the web site yet, but:

Laura Ingles Wilder grew up about 40 miles west of me in Minnesota on Plum Creek, not the Ozarks?????????

A developers association? I'd sure want to know what their & my obligations are on such a thing before forking out any money. They control your land & what you can do with it, while you pay them a fee to do so. Most of the time.

I paid $475 for a siderake sight unseen, and even tho the seller was a nice guy & is trying to work with me, I'm out the money & 2 months later I have a worthless hunk of metal in my yard, the manual sucked, the wheels were backwards, a few bolts were lost in shipping' and I had to spend $100 fixing up my old rake so I could get my hay in with one extra rain on it.... And again, this is with a seller who is trying hard to make good, & fix the issues & problems at his expense. He's still trying, but it's very frustrating for me.....

I sure wouldn't blow any money on something important from people I don't trust, I haven't seen, and I haven't read the fine print on. But I think you know that - we all should.

Good luck. Have fun with it. Maybe it's worth something.

--->Paul


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Ok, so 'Billy' is selling land in Missouri, but his address seems to be in NM????

You are buying less than 9 acres with gravel raod access. Period. That's it. You will pay almost $20,000 for this, or more than $2000 an acre. Sure sounds like a lot for land that has no present value or use.

Will you be able to find water on this property? Drinkable water?

How much is 'minimal' expense to bring the electricity in 2 plus miles from the tarred county road? Up here it would cost $12-20,000 per mile to run the electric. Will you foot that bill & let others tap off it, or will the association foot the bill & charge you, or ???????

Can you run a septic system on the property? Is it garrenteed to be buildable????

Why is one bidding on the downpayment amount, but the land price is set? Seems like an odd arrangement....

Me thinks 'billy' is hoping to get a lot of non-refundable $99 payments after people come to their senses, and resell these lots many times over.

--->Paul


----------



## madmarchie (Jul 5, 2004)

http://www.lauraingallswilderhome.com/main.htm

The Chamber of Commerce says Lausra I. Wilder lived here???????? Never read the books but watched "Little House on the Prairie" with awe as a 10 yr old.


----------



## RobinAnn (Apr 6, 2004)

rambler said:


> I haven't looked at the web site yet, but:
> 
> Laura Ingles Wilder grew up about 40 miles west of me in Minnesota on Plum Creek, not the Ozarks?????????


LIW and her husband moved to Mansfield, MO for Almanzo's health. They started an apple orchard there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

I dout it's a scam because of the price (pretty high for this part of country) I live just alitte south of that property. Don't worry about any army bases or toxic waste dumps. It's just some old farmers pasture that is worth about 1000 to 1200 an acer that there are trying to subdivied and make a little more on. But if it is what you like go for it. Its location is good if you need to work in a big city. 60 hwy is 4 lane all the way into Springfield. And if you have horses they must be foxtrotters. It's the law in Douglas county. The national foxtrotters association fairgrounds are just down the road from you. 
Here's a word of advice thats not meant to be rude but it should be considerd whole heartedly. Are area here ( douglas and ozark county) is having a population boom of out-of-staters and most of us hate it. So if you do move here don't try telling other people how to live or do certain things. A property owners association won't fly here, thats a fact.
Most nieghbors here are the best anywhere. They will help you out in a heart beat, But they also want to be left alone. And alot of use like to just keep to ourselves other than church and hootin and hollern days.
If you have any ? just ask.
good luck


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

madmarchie said:


> http://www.lauraingallswilderhome.com/main.htm
> 
> The Chamber of Commerce says Lausra I. Wilder lived here???????? Never read the books but watched "Little House on the Prairie" with awe as a 10 yr old.


Cool web site! I knew she was born in Wisconsin. I visited her Walnut Grove & South Dakota stomping grounds, & knew they made a brief stop in Iowa. I did not realize she settled in Mo. Thanks.

Was pretty cool to have my home town & the surrounding area mentioned on the TV series every so often when they went visiting to the east.  I enjoyed the TV show as well, tho haven't read the books.

--->Paul


----------



## shakeytails in KY (May 11, 2002)

Ditto what Rambler said! And I'm too lazy to figure it out, but I'm guessing that the interest rate is a little steep, too.

You're probably best off saying goodbye to $99, a fairly cheap lesson in life. Don't feel bad, though, probably 99% of us here have blown more money on dumber things. I know I have!

You're only 22? Save your pennies and you'll soon have enough for a down payment on property more suitable. It's also much safer to have your mortgage with a real bank than one of these shady land companies.


----------



## madmarchie (Jul 5, 2004)

shakeytails in KY said:


> Ditto what Rambler said! And I'm too lazy to figure it out, but I'm guessing that the interest rate is a little steep, too.
> 
> You're probably best off saying goodbye to $99, a fairly cheap lesson in life. Don't feel bad, though, probably 99% of us here have blown more money on dumber things. I know I have!
> 
> You're only 22? Save your pennies and you'll soon have enough for a down payment on property more suitable. It's also much safer to have your mortgage with a real bank than one of these shady land companies.



Will they go find another sucker or should I e-mail or snail mail they saying I'm pay 2/3 that price over x amout of time for x amount interest? Negotiate. See what happens.....

- Ginger


----------



## JessicaCat (May 21, 2003)

Billyland sells alot of property on Ebay.

My husband and I bought our South Dakota 80 acres from MC Land who are also on Ebay. We got the agreement by FedEx. So far everything is ok. No we didnt look at the property first, just the pics. We are paying $29,995 for our piece of property and the reason why its so cheap is because it is raw land and its all prarie which is what we wanted. I think Billyland is kinda high in their prices but then again I dont know where most of the properties are.

My husband and I have come to terms that if, God forbid, we do get screwed, it will get chalked up to a life lesson, but we really dont think so. Everything we have researched and checked has turned up to be ok.

Good Luck!!!!

JessicaCat


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Land looks pretty. Too bad there are no pictures of the actual piece that you bought. Are you sure there is a decent building site on the lot? Do you know that the land will perc? How deep to good water? Restrictions?

It's been my experience that land like this is sold in this manner, because usually it is the only way it can be sold. Extremely high rate of interest, owner financing with no qualifying, etc. I'm not saying that you definitely were scammed. Hey, land is land, right? But there's a good chance that you won't be able to sell it for anywhere near what you paid for it, should you want or need to some day. Good luck, and my advice to anyone is look before you leap.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This land looks and sounds like some land originally purchased from www.ozarkland.com (neil shelton). If you can find Fiolomark, online here. He has 12 acres he bought in that part of the country. 

Also, I've looked at land there about 2 years ago and there are some houses on the land, there is water, but you would have to dig a well, and the roads in the "subdivision" is just gravel.

The only reason I did not go for the land, is I still work here and have family that I want to stay close to, and this land is 6 hours away.

I did see the house in Mansfield where Laura Ingells Wilder wrote the Little House books, it's very nice.

Check out the ozarkland site, I think you'd be better off.

Also if you mention this down in Country Families, you will fine Mark and one or two others that have bought from Ozarkland.

AngieM2


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Why don't you take a run up there ? It isn't that far. You can take a tent and camp on the land while you are there. Also remember that smaller parcels of land cost more per acre. The interest rate is a bit much tho. If you like the property you may be able to get a mortgage loan from a bank or mortgage company for a more reasonable rate. You also should find out what kind of deed they are planning on and check with a title company in the area. And while you are up there maybe talk to a realtor in the area about prices of land. That will help you decide if it is something you really want to do. And find out how far the power, water, phone is and what you need for a septic if required etc. Possibly by the time you are ready to build all those things will be pulled in closer.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have driven near the area. There is a lot of land for sale in the Missouri Ozarks, most of it is lovely, and it is not expensive. There are few jobs in the area.

I suspect that this is on the level. Mind, I don't KNOW that it is on the level, but I suspect that it is. The price is a little on the high side for the area, but not outrageously so.

My honest opinion?

Go and see it. Speak to the water company, the electric company, and the zoning office. Find the land, and visit the local towns. Do not be quick to give advice to the locals, on anything. The people not too far away seem to be reluctant to offer advice, so you should be slow to ofer advice also.

Like I said, the land is somewhat expensive for the area, but much of the area is beautiful. You might just fall in love with it and decide that it is worth it.


----------



## Mommalee (Dec 12, 2003)

I don't know the first thing about buying land but if I was in a position to, I would probably plunked down anything to live down the street from L.I.W.'s home. I visited the museum there last year and it's a very inspirational place if you've read her writings. Hope all goes well!


----------



## Mudwoman (Dec 19, 2002)

Don't be so sure about there being "few or none" restrictions. Properties usually don't need a homeowner's/development association unless there are lots of restrictions. You may not be able to have any livestock, may be required to build a certain size home with certain materials. Something to find out about. "Development" is the word to watch. You are buying into a subdivision made up of acreage instead of small lots.

12% interest right now is very high. Most of the owner financed land around us is being financed at 7%-8%. The difference in payments for 10 years and 20 years is not much. I would negotiate a shorter payout.

You might need to find out if you can put a temporary house on this property while you build. Around here, some of the developments allow it for up to a year and some don't allow it at all.


----------



## featherbottom (Mar 15, 2004)

..


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

It is possible that you could refinance through a bank, or decrease the amount of interest paid by paying off early. You might like this site.
www.home-mortgage-loan-company.com/html/mortgage_calculator_early_payo.html


----------



## FolioMark (May 10, 2002)

Yeah Billyland looks like a poor relation to Neil at Ozarkland.com and it does look like a nice piece of land but the price does seem a bit high even for a no money down deal. Utilities wouldnt be a big deal and water shouldnt be a problem other than drilling a well. What really bothers me though is that this place is laid out like a subdivision. All those odd shaped lots in what looks to be an old pasture. Got a few trees but not enough to create any privacy. Granted 8 acres is a decent bit of ground in a forest but its nothing at all in a wide open field like this one. Granted you may never have many neighbors but you never know. Good luck with it. I dont think its a scam, but it wouldnt be my first choice. Just a little too much like a subdivision on the edge of town to suit me.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

can't vouche for Billyland as I've never delt with them. But I know a lot of people like neil sheldon at ozarkland.com

I bought the parcel I'm selling from Ed Johnson at starlake investments on ebay. But I live close enough I drove down and had a look at the property first. He's been a real help on all counts and a standup guy.

12% seems rather high to me also. Ours is 9.75% and I though that was a bit high.

If you do decide to look for something else let me know. As I say I'm selling my parcel (moving next year out of state). I've got it listed here on the board and you would be paying directly to Ed. PM


----------



## Tractorman (Jun 8, 2004)

It says 12% simple interest correct me if I'm wrong but I thought simple interest was 12% one time and not compounded every year if this is true the interest would be very very cheap.


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

Tractorman,
Simple interest would be 12% interest on the unpaid balance per year.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

I researched various real estate opportunities from northeastern Oklahoma through southern Missouri and western Arkansas. Those wishing to homestead would be far better getting a place with live water and decent soil. Drilling a well in that part of the country will likely cost you at least $10 -$15/foot, as you get into rock immediately and they have to use expensive bits. Hopefully you can find a shallow table, as I had to go 355ft.

The soil in that part of the country is extremely rocky and unsuitable for any agriculture unless amended. You can buy good bottomland soil in western Arkansas for $1,000 - $1,500/acre in smaller parcels near or with live water.

Good Luck!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Unregistered said:


> I researched various real estate opportunities from northeastern Oklahoma through southern Missouri and western Arkansas. Those wishing to homestead would be far better getting a place with live water and decent soil. Drilling a well in that part of the country will likely cost you at least $10 -$15/foot, as you get into rock immediately and they have to use expensive bits. Hopefully you can find a shallow table, as I had to go 355ft.
> 
> The soil in that part of the country is extremely rocky and unsuitable for any agriculture unless amended. You can buy good bottomland soil in western Arkansas for $1,000 - $1,500/acre in smaller parcels near or with live water.
> 
> Good Luck!


There is a LOT of agriculture in the Missouri Ozarks. The soil is not as good as in the Midwest, but the natives seem to think that it can do the job.

There is also a reasonable amount of ponds and creeks. 

It just all depends on the land that he has bought. It might be good, it might not be. The wells might be deep, or they may not be. 

There is no way to know until he actually sees it. And, I ALSO hope that he has a fairly shallow water table, because $15 a foot for a well is the going price out here, too.


----------



## Snowdancer (Sep 23, 2002)

I think if this fellow is upright and from the feedback on Ebay it seems he is; this may be a good deal. 
Now the prices are higher than bank financed places & so is the interest but if you are young, have had credit troubles(even if they're now cleared up) or don't have provable income(some self employed have this problem) then how else do you get started? If regular banks & credit unions only look at the 'big picture on a credit report lisitng mistakes up to 10yrs old' and turn you down it's either spend another 5-10 yrs paying rent(with nothing to show at the end) or pay a little extra in interest but at the end of 5-10 yrs you could own your property outright.

It's not for everyone true, but for a certain segment it may just be the starting point to a homestead.
Just my humble opinion.  

Good luck to those who are using this or any other company financed land company-you are at least making headway on reaching your dreams.

Blessings,
Kathy


----------



## countrygrrrl (Aug 4, 2003)

What Terri said.

But it all depends on what part of the Ozarks you're in --- and bear in mind, not ALL of Missouri (or Arkansas or even Oklahoma) is the Ozarks.

It's very rocky where I am, but everyone around here (except me with my little 10x10 patch  ) grows huge gardens. The climate is perfect for it -- hot and humid. It's VERY lush here. We don't grow wheat  , but we grow just about everything else. Berry and peach *farms* are very common in this area, as are huge gardens with corn, tomatoes, etc.

My dad's side of the family had a berry farm in SW Missouri for a long time. They made out alright. 

And where I am, the water table is very high. Not to mention, most properties in this area already have wells on them --- I have two already --- so the need to drill one is going to depend on exactly where you go. Just make sure, if there's a well already, it isn't sulfur water!! 



Terri said:


> There is a LOT of agriculture in the Missouri Ozarks. The soil is not as good as in the Midwest, but the natives seem to think that it can do the job.
> 
> There is also a reasonable amount of ponds and creeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## madmarchie (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks for the input everyone! I've made a more informed decision thanks to your help! 

- Ginger


----------



## MommaAAAA (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi there, I was wondering if you could tell me a little more about how you bought the land on eBay. We are looking to do something similar, but don't want to fall prey to a scam...how has everything worked out for you? Before you purchased it, did you check 
Local zoning laws and such? How did you know you would have access to water (drinkable)? Sorry about all the questions, but it sounds like you made it happen!

Thank you, 
Sarah


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Old thread alert! I thought the OP was from 2014 and instead it is dated 2004.

Peg


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

(ALOT of people like Neil Shelton) WELL< Im sure NOT one of them. Ive been in LIWs house in Mansfield. First house around with running water in the house.

Did anybody know that Pa Ingalls got ran out of Independence Kans by the army cause of Indians?
Or that he was in a posse that went to the Bender farm and dug up bodies of travelers the Benders had waylaid, and that they did the same to them?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOld Thread


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Ya a nice 10 Year Old Thread once more popped up. Way outdated and the info from post number 1 through 27 are 10 years old~!


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Pity madmarchie isn't on here now. I'd love to know how it worked out.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

While its no doubt real, unless you've done your homework first you may find you've bought unusable land. 

From the website:


> Be certain that this land is suitable for your needs before you place your bid.
> 
> It is your responsibility to determine if this
> property is suitable for your specific needs!
> ...


----------



## bertneru (Jun 29, 2009)

For land I would strongly recommend Zach Johnson from www.instantacres.com. If you can&#8217;t go on location, he also has a video of each property he sells. He is by far the best, honest and down to earth. He lives there, has an office in Springfield and he can meet you when you go down to visit your property. He buys raw land and has his own crew and equipment to put in roads, fences, electricity etc. He sometimes (very seldom) lists properties on EBay, but for the most part he sells on his internet site, email or word of mouth. Best of all, after six months you get a deed and a mortgage you pay directly to him. Paperwork gets filed with the county, so everything is legit. I bought many properties from him, never had a problem. I am actually getting ready to build my homestead this spring. 
He does not sell junk land, unless he specifically states so in his listing. I personally would not buy from anyone else (not to say others are not good)!
He updates his listings every few days, but best is to call him and tell him what your looking for&#8230;he will be able to tell you what he has coming down the pipeline. He can even do improvements on any property you choose. If you call him, tell him Albert from California said hello J


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> This land looks and sounds like some land originally purchased from www.ozarkland.com (neil shelton). If you can find Fiolomark, online here. He has 12 acres he bought in that part of the country.
> 
> Also, I've looked at land there about 2 years ago and there are some houses on the land, there is water, but you would have to dig a well, and the roads in the "subdivision" is just gravel.
> 
> ...


 Marks property is way NE of where this property is.

It is not a scam, the property is there. It is high because Owner Finance. Lots of these people count on people paying couple years then letting the Land go back to them. Most properties are isolated and raw Land. Might have problems getting in and out, getting Building materials in or just getting the road repaired. Most time not a county road. Oh if it is Owner Finance you can not borrow against it. 

We bought 20 acres through ozarkland.com, Neil is a member of this Forum. His land was Over Priced before but last few years it has been worse. But we did buy 20 acres through him and like it very much stayed there for 17 years. Only reason we liked it because it wasn't the norm to live where we was.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

bertneru said:


> For land I would strongly recommend Zach Johnson from www.instantacres.com. If you canât go on location, he also has a video of each property he sells. He is by far the best, honest and down to earth. He lives there, has an office in Springfield and he can meet you when you go down to visit your property. He buys raw land and has his own crew and equipment to put in roads, fences, electricity etc. He sometimes (very seldom) lists properties on EBay, but for the most part he sells on his internet site, email or word of mouth. Best of all, after six months you get a deed and a mortgage you pay directly to him. Paperwork gets filed with the county, so everything is legit. I bought many properties from him, never had a problem. I am actually getting ready to build my homestead this spring.
> He does not sell junk land, unless he specifically states so in his listing. I personally would not buy from anyone else (not to say others are not good)!
> He updates his listings every few days, but best is to call him and tell him what your looking forâ¦he will be able to tell you what he has coming down the pipeline. He can even do improvements on any property you choose. If you call him, tell him Albert from California said hello J


 Are you in California,MO. ?

big rockpile


----------



## bertneru (Jun 29, 2009)

big rockpile said:


> Are you in California,MO. ?
> 
> big rockpile


I'm in both, but springtime will be permanently in MO. I already started packing...done with Cali...moving to Howell County...thank God!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

OPPS Interesting that after all these years the same outfit has what looks like the same property for sale !
After looking at it I have to wonder why there are not other homes there?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I lived in Howell Co. IF I left anything there, U can have it lol.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

The reference to Foliomark was the tipoff....OLLLDDD!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I wouldn't doubt it that the same company had the same land after 10yrs. Selling it, and then reclaming it when the people couldn't make payments.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

bertneru said:


> I'm in both, but springtime will be permanently in MO. I already started packing...done with Cali...moving to Howell County...thank God!


  Ok this is very confusing. I'm thinking you are in California the state not California, MO. the Town.

big rockpile


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I was in Cali Mo 40yrs ago. I for the first time saw many house roofs that had been tinned with ortimental tin. 25yrs later, when my folks were going to redow a roof on the porch that had a tiny slant, I suggested tin, and my mom wouldn't hear of it. nobody could have seen it anyhow, she assumed it would be of the old style barn tin. She had never seen orntimental tin of various colors.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> I was in Cali Mo 40yrs ago. I for the first time saw many house roofs that had been tinned with ortimental tin. 25yrs later, when my folks were going to redow a roof on the porch that had a tiny slant, I suggested tin, and my mom wouldn't hear of it. nobody could have seen it anyhow, she assumed it would be of the old style barn tin. She had never seen orntimental tin of various colors.


 
The Illegal Mexicans have taken over the area last I seen.

big rockpile


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Where in Howell county are you moving to?


----------



## bertneru (Jun 29, 2009)

BlueRose said:


> Where in Howell county are you moving to?


Between Willow Springs and Mountain View next to Sims Valley Lake


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

big rockpile said:


> Are you in California,MO. ?
> 
> big rockpile


Heh, 

Alot of people don't know there is a California Missouri... or a Mexico Missouri. When I first moved here, I kept hearing people say they "lived in California"... couldn't figure why so many people from that state would be visiting ..... Took a couple of weeks to learn that a town of that name wasn't far away.

For those of you still confused, California MO is a town of 4000 people in central Missouri.  

Oh, and a BTW just for Alice... there is a Texas Mo, too


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

My grandfather use to take me fishing at Sims Valley Lake. Did they get the bank fixed that the kids blew out about 12 years ago? Grandpa last house was an underground home about 2 miles from the lake. How far off 60? I live down here by West Plains.


----------



## bertneru (Jun 29, 2009)

BlueRose said:


> My grandfather use to take me fishing at Sims Valley Lake. Did they get the bank fixed that the kids blew out about 12 years ago? Grandpa last house was an underground home about 2 miles from the lake. How far off 60? I live down here by West Plains.


Yes, they upgraded the boat ramp, handicap access, moved and improved the bathroom and added a dock. The lake is about 3 miles north of 60 on RA Hwy. My property is about 500ft from the lake down RA at the north end...I guess were gonna be almost neighbors...we are about 25 miles apart. I plan on working in West Plains (I hope...have some connections). My buddy's farm is in Thomasville, so we're gonna meet a lot of times in West Plains...that's going to be like the center of activity!


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

There are quite a few of Missouri/Arkansas HT in this area where West Plains is a good central meeting place.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As to LIW and family, They lived near Independence Kans till the army made them move cause of the Indians. While they lived there, the Bender family was found out, and Pa Ingalls was in the possee that rode out to their place and caught them. Tho nobody ever found out what happened to the Benders, and it was assumed that they just vanished, Pa later when she was grown told Laura that they vanished alright. That night.


----------



## Cal182759 (Nov 18, 2018)

I have gone thru Billyland and while the information they post and send to you looks and sounds legit there are various Covenants and Deed restrictions that make you a Care taker of the property you bought. There are several Properties in various states which You can't park a travel trailer, cut a tree with a diameter less than 4", some you can't have out buildings, water is for in house only. One piece of property I was considering had 27 pages of Covenants and restrictions. And they don't refund money. Best you can do is buy a piece of property then sell it right away. Billyland was incorporated in Nevada but the office is in California. They treat you like an idiot. Billy himself is rude and abrasive. No such thin as full disclosure.


----------



## Hooligans (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi Ginger. I've read through some of this and my apologies if somebody already said this, but.. It's my understanding that the best way to buy land is to go through a title company and escrow account, as opposed to a 'land contract'. Some people just want to get you making payments and they don't care if you stop paying, because they will just keep your money and sell it again.


----------



## Cal182759 (Nov 18, 2018)

Hooligans said:


> Hi Ginger. I've read through some of this and my apologies if somebody already said this, but.. It's my understanding that the best way to buy land is to go through a title company and escrow account, as opposed to a 'land contract'. Some people just want to get you making payments and they don't care if you stop paying, because they will just keep your money and sell it again.



Thanks for the info. I was afraid of that. I have to figure out now how to get my money back. $3000.


----------



## Hooligans (Jul 11, 2017)

Cal182759 said:


> Thanks for the info. I was afraid of that. I have to figure out now how to get my money back. $3000.


Why do you think you lost $3000?


----------



## Cal182759 (Nov 18, 2018)

Hooligans said:


> Why do you think you lost $3000?


 Because I had purchased a property and I wanted to do the exchange they offer in one year. They said they don't return money however I can purchase something else and use that money as a payment on the new property. They don't sell property without Deed restrictions or covenants and some are outrageous. And as I read California law wgere they are based they're not supposed tpo represent the buyer and seller in the same transaction which they do.


----------



## Hooligans (Jul 11, 2017)

Aw damn.


----------



## Cal182759 (Nov 18, 2018)

Yeah Tell me. That's what I get for trusting people. I'll still write the state of California and make them work for the Money. I've talked to Billy himself and he's a rude individual.


----------



## elseesd73 (Jul 3, 2015)

Laura Ingalls spent many years, growing up in De Smet, S.D. Ma and Pa Ingalls and several other family members are buried in the cemetery there. This "Little Town on the Prairie" has a very nice museum and an outside play, every July, for 3 weekends. I lived there for over 20 years and my Mother was born and raised there. The farm house, near Mansfield, Missouri also has the rock house that there Daughter Rose built, for her folks. Laura and Almanzo are buried near by. Good luck on your land buy.


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

rambler said:


> Laura Ingles Wilder grew up about 40 miles west of me in Minnesota on Plum Creek, not the Ozarks?????????


She was born in Wisconsin then moved to Kansas. She moved to Mansfield, MO in 1894, where she wrote the Little House on the Prairie series. She died there in 1957 and a group bought her farm and turned it into a museum.


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

o&itw said:


> Heh,
> 
> Alot of people don't know there is a California Missouri... or a Mexico Missouri. When I first moved here, I kept hearing people say they "lived in California"... couldn't figure why so many people from that state would be visiting ..... Took a couple of weeks to learn that a town of that name wasn't far away.
> 
> ...


And a Houston, MO.


----------



## Cal182759 (Nov 18, 2018)

Thank You. I just needed some outside input to finalize my decision.


----------



## Eli elliott (Jul 30, 2020)

madmarchie said:


> Hey Y'all,
> 
> Check out this specific link www.billyland.com/auction/mo03b.htm.
> 
> ...


Billy land is one of the biggest crooks in the usa, filling off poor unknowing souls to line their own pockets. American greed.


----------

